# Newest canon camera(s)?



## Rseider (Jul 7, 2019)

Hey all!

So, I'm curious as to what the newer/better Canon cameras are. I have a Canon EOS 7D which I LOVE and find to be great, however, since I've had it, I'm certain there's got to be something even more powerful out there. Not really looking to purchase (ouch my bank lmao) but just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm keen to see the specs of the 90D, rumoured to be arriving some time this year and may replace both 80D and 7D ranges which are due for an update.

Like yourself I still have my old 7D, current replacement options I've looked at are the 80D, 7DmkII and the 5D mkIV. The 80D is probably closest to what I'm looking for but I've felt that the Canon offerings have not been quite enough to get me to put my hand in my pocket. I'd love a 5D mkIV but it simply out of my price range.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2019)

7D Mark II, 80D, 77D, new Rebel T-series models have all been released since the 7D was put out some seven years ago. I quit keeping track of cameras a few years ago.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 7, 2019)

Rseider said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So, I'm curious as to what the newer/better Canon cameras are. I have a Canon EOS 7D which I LOVE and find to be great, however, since I've had it, I'm certain there's got to be something even more powerful out there. Not really looking to purchase (ouch my bank lmao) but just curious.
> 
> Thanks!



looks like most of the newer models are mirrorless   ...  but it depends on how "powerful" and your $$ budget
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## daveo228i (Nov 26, 2019)

Well since I don’t subscribe to the Japanese business dictum of “planned obsolescence”, I’ll stick with my 40D and 7D. They worked great so need to replace them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 27, 2019)

Like others I have looked at the 7d. Mk2 the 5dmk4 but I feel that if I am going to spend that sort of money then I will make a move that really is a move.
I would trade in some of my crop sensor kit and move to digital med format. I am already pushing the limits and the step up would have to be BIG to be worth the cost,time,effort, and having to relearn 
Last time I looked my wish list came to about 25k GBP so there no chance of changing
Depends on what YOU want and how much you have invested in the crop sensor rem when changing some cameras use the same batts some don’t.
My 7d uses different batts to my 600d therefore I had to reinvest in batts, charger, batt grip
Not to mention I had to upgrade my photoshop elements
People sometimes forget the extras that are needed when changing cameras


----------

